# ordering raw green tripe



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am considering purchasing some tripe and having it shipped to me. I was looking on greentripe.com. How much and how often can I feed this to a puppy? Jake is 5.5 months old. Do I mix it with his kibble or feed it when I give him RAW lunches? I can't seem to find out the correct amount to feed him. Is it a mm,om where does this stuff fall?? Also I have a few hunters that may be willing to drag some back to town for me this fall, how do I handle that? Do I wash it and then freeze it? Any and ALL suggestions and comments PLEASE...this stuff sounds scary and wonderful at the same time...

Thanks!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am considering purchasing some tripe and having it shipped to me. I was looking on greentripe.com. How much and how often can I feed this to a puppy? Jake is 5.5 months old. Do I mix it with his kibble or feed it when I give him RAW lunches? I can't seem to find out the correct amount to feed him. Is it a mm,om where does this stuff fall?? Also I have a few hunters that may be willing to drag some back to town for me this fall, how do I handle that? Do I wash it and then freeze it? Any and ALL suggestions and comments PLEASE...this stuff sounds scary and wonderful at the same time...
> 
> Thanks!


No washing required - just open the package and feed  I still do the same % of body weight on the meals. So if I did a RMB for breakfast - like a chicken leg quarter, then at night the Green Tripe would be the other %. 

As long as they are getting Offal with some Organs a minimum of 3 times a week they should be fine from what I can tell. Of course I'm still new and getting back into RAW...but this is working out so far for me. 

Green Tripe also has a product with ground tripe with organs in it - just picked those up today from Local store that ordered for me on special. I'm going to call the Green Tripe people to see how much it will cost if I order direct and in the bulk order.

Here is a video of Dr. Lonsdale on Raw Meaty Bones and feeding the Modified House Wolf.

Dr. Tom Lonsdale on Feeding Your Modified House Wolf


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am considering purchasing some tripe and having it shipped to me. I was looking on greentripe.com. How much and how often can I feed this to a puppy? Jake is 5.5 months old. Do I mix it with his kibble or feed it when I give him RAW lunches? I can't seem to find out the correct amount to feed him. Is it a mm,om where does this stuff fall?? Also I have a few hunters that may be willing to drag some back to town for me this fall, how do I handle that? Do I wash it and then freeze it? Any and ALL suggestions and comments PLEASE...this stuff sounds scary and wonderful at the same time...
> 
> Thanks!


Funny you asked about hunters caused I asked my boss about that today. He said they normally leave it in the field cause it can get real messy, especially if an organ gets shot. But I guess if they bring it back you would want to try and put the stomach and organs in containers as neatly as possible. It will be a mess. And then of course FREEZE it unless you plan to feed part of it straight away. :wild:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I am very new to all of this and I am supplementing his kibble with RAW and going slow. Right now I feed him approx 3 cups of grain free kibble a day and 8oz RAW. So, out of the 8oz how much of that can be tripe?? 
I DREAD and pray I can get some fresh stuff from a hunter this fall but in the meantime I thought I would place a small order and have a go at it.
Does tripe have a tendency to produce lose stool? 
Anyone else have suggestions on how to handle fresh organs and tripe straight from a hunter???


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> Thanks for your reply, I am very new to all of this and I am supplementing his kibble with RAW and going slow. Right now I feed him approx 3 cups of grain free kibble a day and 8oz RAW. So, out of the 8oz how much of that can be tripe??
> I DREAD and pray I can get some fresh stuff from a hunter this fall but in the meantime I thought I would place a small order and have a go at it.
> Does tripe have a tendency to produce lose stool?
> Anyone else have suggestions on how to handle fresh organs and tripe straight from a hunter???


Up to 3 times a week is cool - it is what I'm doing but others might feed it more often or less. I guess depending on what other stuff they feed.

Yes it can cause loose stool - if the only meal and depending on what else is fed w/it (i.e. no raw meaty bones), I noticed this morning that my girl had some loose stool. BIG LEARNING for me. Although she did wake me up so there wasn't a mess to clean! :wub: (I love my girl!) When I give Raw Meaty Bones with it I don't have that issue. I think it is like Muscle Meats and Organs. You start figuring out too much of one and not enough of the other can cause the stools to be either too firm or too loose. 

In December I was doing a transition where I did kibble + raw.....and then I went back to just kibble (got scared that I couldn't do it myself, my girl gained some weight and then had some pee pee accidents + I was listening to pet food makers who had a product to sell) 

Well, What I needed to do was step back and say "what is the situation? what is my behavior in all this and what is the impact?"

My situation was: RAW Transition and Girl was looking a little chubby
My behavior was: I was feeding too much on the side (I didn't recognize that before as I just kept saying but I'm feeding according to % of body weight!) and she wasn't getting enough exercise.
The Impact: My girl gained weight

So how to move forward should have been - reduce the food and get more exercise. Not rocket science! :wild:

The other situation: RAW Transition and Girl had to pee pee a lot at night
My behavior was: Get her back to the kibble quick!
The Impact: My girl did stop the pee pee at night but she wasn't getting what was best for her nor did I address "why the pee pee"

So my way forward should have been to dive deeper and ask "did I take her out late enough prior to bed? did she drink too much water before bed? did she eat too late? did she have a UTI and thus just needed to pee?" I could go on and on to try and analyze. 

Okay - point being. It will be trial and error but remember - if you can feed yourself and your kids (if you have any), then you can feed your dog. There is lots of good information here as well as raw feeding groups (yahoo) and Natural Dog Food Means Raw Meaty Bones: DoggyBytes.ca <---- this guy is so cool! He has a facebook page too so ask away there too.

*You are doing the right thing by asking*. I didn't and just ran back to kibble - it was my safe place. But to grow as a pet owner I needed to stretch myself, recognize that I have a modified house wolf and my modified house wolf needs to be respected for his and her canine heritage and feed them appropriately. Oh I got PO'd at some comments, but people spoke the truth. I took some time away to think about it and came back and feel I'm open to better information than I was before.

So - sorry for stealing too much of the thread.

Just watch your dogs weight, LEARN when enough is enough and keep an eye on the stool. If too loose, then add more bone, if too hard, add more muscle meat


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My feelings on getting tripe from a hunter is the parasites. 
Also deer will eat more than grass and I don't want grains in my tripe. 
And as stated above, most hunters gut the deer in the field(easier to haul back) and it is nasty.
If you do decide to go with it, freeze for a couple of weeks to be safe. I fed my dogs a fresh deer heart(a few days old) without freezing and Kacie got sick soon after. Not sure the heart was the cause, but I'll freeze from now on.

I get my tripe from Taylor Pond Farms and it is from grass fed beef. They have distributors Midwest, Eastern US so you may not have to pay for shipping. 
I feed raw and my dogs get a heeping spoonful with every meal. I've read where a dog with severe EPI eats tripe only and thrives on it. I don't think you can overdo it, and it doesn't cause runny stool. But I believe a balance of MM, OM, RMB in the meal is crucial. I don't put tripe in any of those catagories, it is a supplement and provides natural digestive enzymes and probiotics.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you so much....I am trying to learn also...it's a bit scary trying to figure it all out...and A LOT overwhelming! There is a chance that my Jake is sensitive to chicken so IF that is the case true RAW feeding won't be an option. Starting this week I have stopped all grain and RAW and see if the itchy ear etc continues, if it does then I know it's environmental, if it stops then I will start up his RAW lunches which are mostly chicken necks, backs and quarters, then reintroduce grain and see. By process of elimination I hope to get the bottom of it. But in the meantime I want to give him things like tripe and other RAW to supplement his diet while we figure out the culprit. I really hope it isn't chicken, that would be impossible to feed a full RAW diet to him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are other proteins beside chicken to feed as far as raw goes. But yeah, it would get expensive!
Why the need to feed grain? 
It takes a long time for the body to clear the food sensitivities so you may have to go with one protein source for 6 weeks to be sure.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jane,
No need to feed grain, however I want to know if that is it so I can really also avoid it in training treats and all the little "extras" we may sometimes forget about. I just switched him this week to Acana grain free Pacifica (no chicken) and stopped RAW. I will give him a few weeks and then reevaluate and hope it stops and then reintroduce chicken etc. If the itchy ear and what not don't stop I guess I will conclude it is environmental (mites, grasses, dust). My goal is to have this figured out by the end of the year. And YES it would be over the top to do RAW without chicken!!!!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> My feelings on getting tripe from a hunter is the parasites.


I didn't think about that


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I think what Jane is saying is make sure you freeze it for several weeks before feeding it and it will be ok.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I buy tripe in 5 lb chubs from Oma's Pride - www.omaspride.com
You can see if they have a rep in your area (that person will deliver) or you can order from the supplier. I wouldn't use anything from a hunter - not where tripe is concerned - and I also don't recommend the canned variety. I feed 2x a week as a meal - i.e. I don't add anything else to it except their regular supplements.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RFP (Dec 21, 2014)

You can get Green Tripe in Colorado from Raw Four Paws LLC here is their website Raw Four Paws LLC - Home you should check them out!


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

This stuff is amazing. They have it in frozen and freeze dried. All from grass fed lambs in new zealand. Its a little pricey at about $6 lb but its REALLY good stuff.

http://www.k9natural.com/dog-food/type/frozen/frozen-lamb-green-tripe-1kg-106-fr-1kg-dom-k9n


----------

